# Films Vs Books



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, I love reading so much. And quite often if there is a film that has been done from a book i will watch it. 

However, I always find that after watching the film I ma disappointed. This has happened with the Harry Potter books/films. But the most recent one is Slumdog Millionaire. I read the book first and I really enjoyed that and the way it was set out, so I was really looking forward to watching the film. Well I watched it and I ended up feeling as though I hadnt seen all of it even though I had. There were so many things in the book that was missed out from the film. I realise they can't get everything in but I felt there could have been more. 

I was just wondering whether any of you preferred to read the book or watch the film? 

I am about to start reading PS I Love You by Cecelia Ahern. I have been told the film is brill, so after the book I think I will be getting the film. xxxx


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

Flow i'm the same - i absolutely love reading but i've never found a film that lives up to the book - the closest for me was the Lord Of The Rings films but even they were quite disappointing at times

I think my problem is that i have an overactive imagination and i build up a really detailed picture in my head while i'm reading 

Another thing that really bugs me is when a book or film has an abrupt ending - that really drives me nuts


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive always found books much better then films or tv series'.

Harry potter im not sure, loved the books and quite liked the films. Dresden files - loved loved loved the books (abit like an adult version to harry potter    ) Tv series was rubbish!

Have just read the 1st 2 Twiglight books, and waiting for the other 2, but haven't watched the film yet so not sure how they compare

Basically i think books are better


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I always fing that I can lose myself in a book....can hear what the characters are saying and see what they are looking at


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with you w.axl.rose. I tend to create in my mind a picture of everything that is going on and the characters. And then I watch the film and think 'but they aren't supposed to be like that!   

I havent read any of the twilight books but I think I might have to start. 

At the minute I am reading a Minette Walters book. Don't think any of hers have been put into film. 

Someone at work has also just passed on another book called the Silent Cradle by Margaret Cuthbert. She also bought me some Lindor choccies so BONUS!    

I have just read House at Riverton by Kate Morton and I have got her other book The FOrgotten Garden ready for hols next week. 

Sorry I have completely gone off the topic. I could talk about books forever.

Just one last thing, for those that are ttc or not there is a triolgy of books by someone called Sinead Moriarty (sp). The Baby trail, A Perfect Match and From here to maternity. They are so funny.


----------



## ShortyPie (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh I agree, I think books are almost always better than films, they just can't fit everything into a film, and you don't get into the character's heads like you can with a book.

I was very disappointed with the last Harry Potter film, it felt like they could have put a lot more in. I've just read the 1st and 2nd Twilight books, and they are MILES better than the films (although of course in the book, you don't get to see a very buff, topless Jacob Black    I know, I know, he's just a kid *hangs head in shame*)

I thought they did a great job on the Lord of the Rings. I also think that the Green Mile and Shawshank Redemption were are great adaptations of fantastic books - certainly miles better than any other Stephen King book-turned-film (they ruined my favourite Stephen King story, The Mist, when they made it into a film   )

Anyone read The Road by Cormac Macarthy? It's been made into a film with Viggo Mortensen, it's on my Lovefilm list. I have just watched the trailer, and it seems to be quite different from the book, but then I don't think they could replicate the desolate feeling you get in the book - would be a very boring film   

Laura


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well I would just like to say I have read both The Huse at Riverton and The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton and I would highly recommend them. I couldnt put them down.   

I am now reading The Gift by Cecelia Ahern. xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I loved the Time Travellers Wife so much that I wont watch the film as I dont want to spoil it....  not quite as good but not watched shopaholic or PS I love you either. I build up such a picture in my head of the characters that the film spoils it.


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

I havent read The Time Travellers Wife.

There is a book that would be a good film called 'The memory-keepers daugher'. Not sure if you have read it. very sad and moving xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Love both of those books....so sad...


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

I might have to have a look on amazon for the Time Travellers Wife. I am curious now. xx


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

hello

I found that disappointment on a film adaptation with The Lovely Bones by Alice Seabold.  

Though still a good film in its own right it left out big chunks of the book which showed the imperfections of the characters (ie wife and detective's relationship) and the relationships which grew from her sister, boyfriend etc.  As you say - I know its because they can't fit everything in, but sometimes it makes for an oversimplified, sanitised and one-dimensional plot.

That said, I still cried within the first 5 minutes (hence my name) and thought the "heaven" sequences were great.

x


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

I might look into that book Emma. xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Time travellers wife is in my top couple of books ever, i just loved it - def worth a try Flow, it can be hard to get into though, but worth persevering


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have been told today that marley and Me is a really good book too. x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Marley and Me is lovely...makes you cry though...


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have heard that. xx


----------



## jo-a (Jul 19, 2010)

hi i know this threas has been inactive for a while but just wanted to say i think books are so much more enjoyable and when i watch the film 2nd i always have a totally different person / setting pictured in my mind thats what i love about books x x x


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am a Jodi Picoult fan and i know some of her books have been made into films, but I prefer the books. x


----------



## goonie4life (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi!, i loved The Time Travellers Wife, but the film was disapointing, and i have seen P.S I Love You, but haven't read the book, the film was pants!
But i'm not going to judge a book by it's terrible movie and i will read it at some point!


----------

